# Magic, Mon Feb 16, 2015 Presi Day - A differentkind of report



## billski (Feb 16, 2015)

So here I am, minus one degrees, it's 9AM.  I figured only fools would be out that early.  I was right.  I was out.  

Anyways, here's a report and photos that gives out 1,000+ lurkers a better idea of what Magic is like for the non-bark-eating, alcohol-free snow enthusiasts at heart.

OK, for starters, Let's take a look inside the place

We've got a downstairs with everything a retro area would need - ticket counter, picnic benches, tables and chairs, 













a full cafeteria with all the favorites, including hot cocoa, chicken and fries, soups like chicken noodle, and a grille to make things to order.  Lots of drinks, cookies and candies.  Note to Magicment - You are missing fresh fruit.






A cool (er, warm) store, with all the Magic swag you might want, including toe warmers and stickers.





Since this forum is too dumb to allow more than five very valuable photos in one post, this will be continued below....


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2015)

*Now, lte's go outside*

Oooh la la!   The groomer did his (or her) magic last night!  I've never seen so much grooming at Magic.  The whole base area, all the greens, almost all the blues, Sorcerer (a black) was also groomed.  Talisman had one groomer track down the side.  

Here's some groomer photos to give you an idea.  Lots of peeps snow tubing (it's on the other side of that hill, where all the wee ones (and big ones) are walking up the hill.







Black





You'll be a hero skiing on this stuff.  It was packed powder and impossible not to ski well on it.  As good as anything I've seen at Stratton, Mt. Snow, Stowe or Waterville.


Blue Square





Green Circle





All three of those pics are one the so-called east side.  If you are looking at the mountain or trail map, they are on your left.

To be continued


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2015)

*Part Three:  Around the mountain*

For more info on the green trails, check out my TR from last week.

The weather was spectacular.  The sun shone all day and any wind was neglible.  I appreciated that on such a cold day.  There were no lines today, even though they had the ropes setup in expectation.   Tons of kids today.  Here's hoping they get a great week ahead.   If you've not skied Magic, now's the best time.  It's got an incredible base.  Even in the woods it's hard to find anything but snow.

I spent the morning exploring all the so-called west side trails.  I only stayed away from Black line.  Magician - well, not im my lifetime.

Upper Wizard, after the curve right, the washboarding has all been removed.

Broomstick is getting rather odd - it feels and looks more like a half pipe.  Most of the moguls are gone, but it still has an uneven characteristic.

Did a lot of bark eater poking around today, both named and unnamed.  If anyone says they are skiing hip deep stuff, I call BS.  The stuff has settled down in the woods.  It's about a medium weight.  Even the knee deep snow takes some looking to find.   There is an amazing amount of untracked in the woods.  There are some "highways" forming.  I found the woods in between Mystery and Lower Magic carpet to be a wonderful place to get acclimated to woods skiing.  The trees are well spaced, it's not too pitched and there is plenty of room to move about.
















Nice groomer under the Reg chair lift, Lower Red line


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Did you happen to a see a gaper dressed in black with a white face mask?


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't see anyone.  The trails were so empty.  I was in the woods a lot or on the greenies taking photos or playing with the flagpole.  Lots of folks dressed in black.  I guess it was Johnny Cash day   I also didn't go up to the bar, though I did go up to go to the office..  Sorry, I didn't.

I got a Windows phone and for some reason I can't post on AZ (I can't type in the composition box).  I was trying to, just to let folks know I was there.   You probably wouldn't want to ski with me for more than a run, I'm pretty slow in the woods, but fast on the groomers in my advanced age.  

BTW, I'm glad someone cleaned up whatever spilled upstairs.  It smelled like a few gallons of apple cider were spilled some place.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you happen to a see a gaper dressed in black with a white face mask?



Lol I did and  I made a few laps with him. All great until I pulled a stupid move in deep snow and (Bill you may call BS but where this happened it was deep)my tip dove in with no release and messed up my right calf. Sorry I missed you again Bill.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> my tip dove in with no release and messed up my right calf.



Jeez old timer, I hope it's nothing that's going to keep you off the hill!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 17, 2015)

Great report and pics! Really enjoying your Magic TR's recently. 
Nice that you are able to highlight the really awesome cruising/intermediate terrain that is often overlooked. Magic should (and hopefully is) going to put an emphasis on reporting/marketing this type of terrain because that is where the $ is.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Great report and pics! Really enjoying your Magic TR's recently.
> Nice that you are able to highlight the really awesome cruising/intermediate terrain that is often overlooked. Magic should (and hopefully is) going to put an emphasis on reporting/marketing this type of terrain because that is where the $ is.


  Well said.  Great report Bill.  Hope I can add something to it later.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

Get someone out there with a web cam and ski the groomers.  Find a posse of little kids and ask if you can film them on the greens, or some newbies practicing their craft.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> All great until I pulled a stupid move in deep snow and (Bill you may call BS but where this happened it was deep)my tip dove in with no release and messed up my right calf..


  You really should trade in those 205" skinny skis with Cubco bindings!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Jeez old timer, I hope it's nothing that's going to keep you off the hill!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks though I'm definitely off the hill today.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 17, 2015)

billski said:


> You really should trade in those 205" skinny skis with Cubco bindings!



Funny Bill. From time to time I wish I had never gotten rid of my 204 Olins which were the last skinny skis I ever owned.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 17, 2015)

For Billski.  Groomers are perfect. From the deck.  Turn sound down.



billski said:


> Get someone out there with a web cam and ski the groomers.  Find a posse of little kids and ask if you can film them on the greens, or some newbies practicing their craft.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> For Billski.  Groomers are perfect. From the deck.  Turn sound down.



perfect!  thanks!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry about the lacks of Greens & kid/newbies.  Talisman was too gorgeous & a perfect view from the deck.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting this TR Billski.  I was in Southern VT with a low intermediate and an advanced but not adventurous skier about two weeks ago. We did Bromley and Stratton.  They had zero interest in giving Magic a try (a mountain I have not hit yet but I have come close a few times but lift issues, lack of snow, closed midweek, etc. changed my plans).  They both viewed it has too hard core, too rough around the edges, and just too plain hard.  Folks who frequent AZ like the woods and steeps but a lot of the skiing public which Magic needs to thrive need to know that there is more to the place. It is nice to see a report that shows the full spectrum of Magic.  With some luck I can convince someone to give it a try with me.


----------



## fluid164 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks so much.... Just in time for my trip there tomorrow! Can't wait.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2015)

medfordmike said:


> Thanks for posting this TR Billski.



Hey MM,  If your friends were hesitant, so were mine.  A couple weeks back I took two of them.  Show your friends this TR:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/135351-Magic-Jan-31-2015-A-tale-of-three-skiers


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 17, 2015)

billski said:


> Hey MM,  If your friends were hesitant, so were mine.  A couple weeks back I took two of them.  Show your friends this TR:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/135351-Magic-Jan-31-2015-A-tale-of-three-skiers



Thanks Billski, I saw this when you posted it.  Ironically, it was posted originally right after we had finished our trip.  Magic was open for a powder day I believe on 2/3 so it seemed like a good time to hit them but friends were not willing.  If they had been opened on 2/2 I would have done it solo but not enough snow had fallen to trigger a powder day.  So Bromley it was which was a lot of fun and two for Tuesday didn't hurt.  I think your photos really tell a good story though and hopefully will spread the word.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 18, 2015)

I took my girlfriend there on Sunday. She's a beginner/intermediate snow boarder and was very intimidated based on what everyone she had talked to had said about magic. She thought it was going to be super difficult and scary but after one run she realized it was something she could do and by the end of the day she said she wanted to come back. The guy at the place we were staying had even said how tough magic was so I don't think it's just the mountain portraying it as an experts only type place. Who knows, maybe they're trying to just keep it for themselves


----------

